# 2014 210Rs Modifications



## woodosgood

Open the PDF attachment to read this same post with embedded photos. Otherwise, you can read the text only version below.

We've had our 2014 Outback 210RS for almost a year now, and while we haven't made any major changes like adding heat and AC to the bathroom or adding solar panels, we have completed several small modifications that have improved our camping experience. We thought we'd post these since we found postings by others very helpful when we were newbie Outbackers. Note: we typically only have 2 in our trailer so do not need bunks for sleeping.

1.	Some helpful RV-specific purchased items (can be found at local camping stores or online):
•	Roof mounted vent covers - allow necessary venting when raining and in transit
•	Step covers - help to remove some sand and dirt from shoes before entering TT
•	Screen door cross bar - much easier to grab to close both doors and open and close screen door
•	LED lights - replaced most lights with LEDs (only one bulb needed in most fixtures) - much brighter use less power, and not as hot; cost was about $10/bulb (we replaced 10)
•	Oxygenics showerhead - more water pressure with less water
•	BAL locking chock - locks wheels in place after leveling and help keeps the TT a little more stable
•	Adjustable water pressure regulator - allows more water flow and displays the actual pressure and allows for making adjustments if needed
•	Surge protector (ours is a pretty basic model) - to make sure the electric supply is OK
•	Clear elbow for sewer connection so we can make sure the tanks (especially black) are clean after dumping and rinsing
•	Dual tire covers for storage
•	Andersen camper levelers - these are awesome and remove the guesswork out of leveling with blocks/boards. See: 




2.	Custom improvements:
•	Removed and stored bunk mattresses; stapled down indoor/outdoor carpet on bunks and underneath bottom bunk to protect bunks and floor when transporting bicycle.
•	Mounted small ladder to the bottom of the bottom bunk. We use the ladder to access top of slide to remove debris (with extension squeegee and battery-powered blower).
•	Added and caulked in bath tub splash guards to secure bottom of shower curtain and prevent water from leaking onto floor.
•	Cut wooden jack and tongue jack blocks (using 4 x 4s) - we were using plastic ones, but wooden blocks seem to work better and require less cleaning. We store the stacking plastic blocks in case needed for extra high leveling (higher than 4 inches with camper levelers). 
•	Installed battery-powered motion detection stick-up LED lights in pantry (1 one per shelf permanently mounted so they won't fall off). They only come on when we reach into the pantry and provide plenty of light to see into the otherwise dark pantry.
•	Attached extension cord mounts for extension cord for clip light over bed - the plastic clips are secured with removable tape and they and the cord they secure are hidden behind the rear slide wooden frame. Clip-on light from IKEA plugs into extension cord and is better for reading than rear slide's overhead light. 
•	Mounted paper towel holder to exhaust hood. We used the Perfect Tear model that will not roll during travel.
•	Installed clamp mounts in rear exterior storage for broom and extension squeegee we use to clean off top of slide
•	Made a cutting board that fits on top of stove. Added guides to the bottom of regular cutting board to fit within stove grates - stores in tub with towel during travel.
•	Mounted 2 extension cords - one with USB plugs for recharging above shelf over front wardrobe and one on exterior of dinette (no longer have to crawl under dinette to use that plug).
•	Cut hole in dinette for recycling with bucket underneath to catch rinsed recyclables.
•	Added velcro to help secure back of dinette cushion by rear slide bed.
•	Added large drawer under jack-knife couch. We used an extra drawer from our home kitchen cabinets and added full extension drawer runners that we attached to the floor of the TT. The drawer opens all the way and has a large storage capacity and can even hold our portable gas grill. We cut the board under the couch so that a small section can be easily removed to access the water pump and re-used the padding and couch fabric to make the border for the drawer.
•	Installed open wire shelves above the bed (next to each cabinet) to serve as bedside tables for books, TV remote, etc. because the cabinets are a pain to open when in bed.
•	Installed an unused refrigerator spring-tension bar as a small closet rod above top bunk running side to side for additional room for hanging short clothes.
•	Attempted to move medicine cabinet up, but it was secured by 3 external screws, and we decided it was not worth tearing holes in the TT when we can just brush our teeth in the Kitchen sink. Other models seem to have an exterior panel that can be accessed to remove the external screws.

3.	Other additions/purchases:
•	Seems we can always use more hooks, so we added key hooks by front door, towel hooks on bathroom door and walls, hooks in shower above shower walls for wet items, coat hooks on left pantry wall, hooks by sink for kitchen towels.
•	Added over cabinet towel bar and toilet paper holder in bathroom.
•	We use many bins for storage (pantry, med chest, outside storage, drawers, etc. - sized accordingly).
•	Added mattress topper for mattress. It's very comfortable.
•	We use a cordless drill for lowering/raising jacks that uses the same 18V rechargeable battery as the blower we bring with us.
•	Hid a magnetic hide-a-key w/ spare keys (for truck and trailer).
•	We have a digital clock & indoor/outdoor thermometer that displays time/temp on the ceiling that we can see at night. 
•	Tool for tightening the cable connection since it's very hard to fit fingers where needed: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G7ZGNI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
•	Plastic drawer units - since there are no dressers in the 210RS, we bring our own, and we can pack these in the house and set them up on the bottom bunk.
•	LP/tongue jack cover - inexpensive but high quality lined generator cover fits perfectly over LP tank cap and tongue jack to protect them from rain and prevent fading when stored (removed for travel): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OTL6W9E/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
•	We have a safe that is cabled to the bunk bed support and will hold laptop and other valuables (we cover it with a towel when in use).

4.	Other notes
•	We are able to carry a tandem bicycle using the bike door. It comes in front of the door but does not block entry into the TT.
•	We pull our TT with a 2014 RAM 1500 and use the Andersen weight distribution hitch, which we really like (light weight, quiet, grease-free). Might not be the best option for a heavy TT, but it's worked great with our 210RS:


----------



## GodFather2u

Nice, thanks for the write up. I've done just about everything you've done except for the bathroom and bunks. We use the bunks if we need to stop at a rest stop/Walmart parking lot while enroute to the campground. We've also changed the mattress to memory foam which is waaaay more comfy than the stock mattress - The king bed is next, but we've had a hard time looking for the right size memory foam mattress.

-Gerry


----------



## Stumpy75

Nice writeup. I've done a lot of these mods too, except for the shower head.


----------



## sonomaguy

What kind and where did you get the clock thermometer? We have been looking for something like that.


----------



## Stump

Thanks for the modification list. Very good stuff.


----------



## woodosgood

ob277rl said:


> Woodosgood after a second look at your list of accomplishments there is one I hope I can help you with. It is the one about raising the medicine cabinet as this one was important to the DW and me. Our bath sink area is tight as it is, so raising the medicine cabinet as high as it can go and removing the small shelf underneath was a must for us. Here is the post I did on this project a while back with some pics, I hope this helps. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33171&view=findpost&p=432898


Thank you for the reply. Your mirror/cabinet, along with the bathroom layout, looks different from ours, but I will take another look at it to see if we can access those screws. Another post mentioned the screws were driven from the outside before the fiberglass sides were installed (not something I want to mess with).


----------



## woodosgood

sonomaguy said:


> What kind and where did you get the clock thermometer? We have been looking for something like that.


Our projection clock/thermometer looks a lot like this one. We place the outdoor sensor on the bumper under the slide out to keep it out of the sun. Here is a link to one on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Projection-Thermometer-temperature-easy---read/dp/B00ITHCL5S/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1424908747&sr=8-15&keywords=projection+clock


----------



## thefulminator

Excellent job on the mods.

One that I have to toot my own horn over is the trivet for the outdoor kitchen that I made for our old 21RS. We still use in on our 2013 250RS. The magazine racks were another big hit. Those and others I did to the old trailer are shown at the link below if you are interested.

21RS mods


----------



## Mike M

Thanks for your post. Gave me a couple ideas for my 310TB.


----------

